# Chef salary range in BKK



## cushbonez

Hi all, I have been searching online for this and haven't found any concrete answers so I thought I would try here. I am trying to determine the a average salary range for sous chef, chef de cuisine in a resort in Bangkok or surrounding area. I have only found one site actually providing numbers but they are based out of Miami and the figure seems about right for a sous chef job over in the states. They are quoting 37,000 usd/year median salary. Does this sound accurate for Bangkok? 

Any help or insight would be appreciated, I am currently based in Dubai and am looking for a (much needed) relocation!

Thanks!


----------

